# Circuito experimetal de alarma



## xicofilth (May 17, 2008)

hola aqui les dejo un circuito para que lo hagan es super facil
asi que haganlo
necesitas:
integrado 7402
integrado 7432
integrado 7408
un deep switch de 4 interruptores
4 resistencias de 1.2 k 
1 resistencia de 100 ohm
una resistencia de 150 ohm
una resistencia 470 ohm
un pulsador
un buzzer de 9 volts
un scr
regulador 7805
un led


el regulador alimentenlo con 9 volts
asi despues los transformadorrma a 5 volts
yal paso
ocupamos el buzzer con la misma fuente.

xaooooooooo


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 25, 2008)

diseño propio?
muy bueno he?
y funciona?
pues si lo hace me parece muy GROSO.

no se para que pueden ser los pulsadores, vienen a ser los interruptores que algun ladron abre o cierra?

saludos.


----------



## diiiegohh (May 21, 2009)

ese io lo hice en el cole 
Buen aporte!


----------

